# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Joensuussa nivelbussi

## tkunnas

Huomasin tänään 23.9.2005 Joensuussa Lehtosen Liikenteellä nivelbussin; en ole sitä aiemmin nähnyt. Liekö uusikin hankinta? (Itse bussi ei ole uusi, vaan semmoinen kenties Helsingin tai Tampereen vanha Wiima.)

----------


## killerpop

Kyllä vain, Lehtosen Liikenteellä on yksi PK-seudun nivelbussi, tiedot löytynee kalustolistasta tunnuksella AMT-310. Ei nyt kuitenkaan ihan tuore hankinta, tainnu olla vaan vähemmällä käytöllä ennen tätä talvea.

----------


## Junantuoma

On tuo useamman vuoden Joensuussa ollut, ei kylläkään kovin näkyvästi. Silloin tällöin näkyy iltapäivällä linja-ajossa, aamuisin vaikuttaa olevan koulukyydissä Noljakan suunnalla.

----------


## TEP70

Onkos PTA:lla vielä Joensuussa vanha tamperelainen nivel?

----------


## aki

> Onkos PTA:lla vielä Joensuussa vanha tamperelainen nivel?


PTA:lla näyttäisi olevan seuraavanlaista ex TKL kalustoa:

PTA 113 # ex TKL 106  Kutter City, vm -88
PTA 138 # ex TKL 100  Ajokki 8000, vm -82
PTA 141 # ex TKL 104  Ajokki City, vm -87
PTA 224 # ex TKL 599  Wiima K202, vm -90
ovet ovat kaikissa 2+2+1

Listoissa ei ainakaan ollut vanhaa nivel-nysseä joten olisiko poistettu? En ole varma onko noistakaan kaikki enää ajossa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Onkos PTA:lla vielä Joensuussa vanha tamperelainen nivel?


Onhan siellä entinen TaKL 302 ainakin ollut hiihtokeskusautona nääs.

----------


## Ozzy

Missäpäin tuo #224 eli ex-TKL #599  ajelee? Onko siitä jollain kuvaa PTAn
väreissä?

----------

